
The Passive-Aggressive Programmer or Why Nothing Gets Done - tomh
http://www.itmaybeahack.com/homepage/iblog/architecture/C551260341/E20071129060000/index.html
======
PythonDeveloper
Oh. My. God. I have one of these working for me, remotely.

